# Levelwind vs. Non-Levelwind???



## cheeseman3 (Jun 2, 2009)

For most offshore applications when using a conventional reel (trolling, bottom fishing), are reels with the levelwind feature better than the reels without the levelwind feature? I am new to offshore fishing and I am looking for something that can do it all. I already have my reel choices narrowed down, but I want to know in your opinion, are levelwinds better than non-levelwinds for my situation? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Level wind isOK for bottom fishing but a mistake for trolling. The "level wind" feature wasn't mean't to go through the abuse a nice Wahoo, big King, or Bull Mahi might put on it. You'reASKING for a seizure of the levelwinddevice if you get lucky andhook a big'un. That'llget you mad twice because you'll be sorry you lost a big fish and sorry you were using a levelwind reel in the first place.

I've got one I save for non-fishermen and kids on the boat. But I opt against levelwindfor allof my otherreels and learned how to fish without it. It takes someeffort at first, but becomes routine in short order.

Good luck,

Jim


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I like non level winds for the reason Jim stated. You just have to get used to them and pay attention as to how the spool is spooling line.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

You are much better off sticking with non levelwind reels for most offshore fishing. If that levelwind sticks on a fish that is ripping off line you are in serious trouble. There have been a lot of fish caught on the large ambassadors though. Their levelwinds are synchronised. The line guide moves whether the reel is in or out of gear. The larger calcuttas have that feature. Still simpler is better. There are a lot fewer parts in the non levelwind reels.


----------



## cheeseman3 (Jun 2, 2009)

So how do you guide the line on while you are reeling?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Your thumb. It may sound hard but it becomes second nature quick.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *cheeseman3 (8/15/2009)*So how do you guide the line on while you are reeling?


Keep an occasional eye on your spool and use your leftthumb to move the line back and forth across the spool to fill in low spots.The four fingers of yourleft hand should be grasping underthe rod6 or 8 inches or so in front of the reel and really your thumb is doing nothing else anyway.It takes a bit of practice and generally a bit of coaching from an observer nearby at first,( "watch your spool, watch your spool..."),but you'll get the hang of it pretty quick. You'll burn the tip of your thumb too a time or two fighting your first big fish too, but that's a badge of honorwhen it happens.

At first you'll think "Isn't this why levelwinds were invented?" But after a trip or two it'll be no sweat. 

Generally you'll get a better reel for the same price without the levelwind featuretoo.

Jim


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

I would say NON-levelwind. The levelwind is nice in a way but it creates a lazy man in a way and I really don't think there is any great need for one or any big negative that could occur from not having one but on the otherhand I have heard actually probably half a dozen or so stories over the years when "the man" hits and as the line is peeling off like a mad man the levelwind freezes up and while the drag still works you better hope it freezes in the center. If all the way to one side when the line is comming from the opposite side of the spool there is one hell of an angle there and also much undo friction and heat which caused "the man" to be a fish story not fish steaks.

Although, with all the kingfishing I have done I have promised myself and post like this etc that I would take a level wind like GTI or something to WestDelta prefishing and see if a dozen 40#ers with some heat on them would freeze it up but never did. Awesome experiment though if I would have ever done it and I would be able to be of more help here and have some real world data for ya. Keep us posted and let us know though

Good Luck 

Creighton


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *cheeseman3 (8/15/2009)*So how do you guide the line on while you are reeling?










Best level wind ever developed.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

> *tunapopper (8/15/2009)*Your thumb. It may sound hard but it becomes second nature quick.


+1 

When I do fish with a levelwind reel I find myself fighting the self levelwind with my thumb.


----------



## cheeseman3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay. Sounds simple enough. I just put in an order for a Daiwa Saltist 40 Ultra High Speed without the levelwind. Thanks everyone for the help. I am really looking forward to burning my thumb up!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *cheeseman3 (8/16/2009)... I am really looking forward to burning my thumb up!*


*

Buy a left handed and a right handed reel. That way you can alternate your thumbs to allowa for cool down. *


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Good choice on the reel. I have had one for a couple of years and just changed the drag out last week. After a lot of jacks and sharks the drag was just not smooth any more. I ordered the Carbontex washers and what a difference. Smooth as silk and a lot more drag. There is for sure no reason to do it with a new reel unless you just like to tinker with your tackle. http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=227.0 This is a real neat tutorial from Alan Tani on the reel you just purchased.


----------



## cheeseman3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay sweet. I will definitely be taking a look at that.


----------

